# My lures



## johnsonMAN (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeh this is most of my lures i prefer hardbodys or berkley gulps. so yeah. I only take a maximum of 10 out at a time on the yak but in the tinny take em all. 
Thanks


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

You need serious help you have far too many lures for one person.

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m on my way over to help you reduce numbers :wink:


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

So ! What story do you tell your wife :lol: :lol:

Chris


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Gunston said:


> So ! What story do you tell your wife :lol: :lol:
> 
> Chris


You just helped me out. I just showed my wife and now she thinks I'm not so bad.


----------



## johnsonMAN (Apr 1, 2007)

firstly im not married 
secondly im only 14 and i buy them in over ebay (or dad pays!)
thirdly your welcome to come and get some if u can get past the 2 rotweilers the electric fence and me with a golf club.
Only joking but still there my pride and joy


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Well said funda :lol: :lol: . Jman, yo da man, I cant even imagine what your shed is going to look like by the time you are 40. Hey is your old man going to bring you along to Forster, I would like to see what you would get up to if you started nailing bream on poppers :lol: I imagine you would need another 2 tackle boxes. Well done mate, good gear well organised.


----------



## johnsonMAN (Apr 1, 2007)

No way Forster is way to far and besides i have school.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice collection...

Have a look at this thread, will give you something to aspire towards.

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... how++lures


----------



## johnsonMAN (Apr 1, 2007)

Bloody hell look at Pafffoh im nuthing compared to him. I hope u dont mind Paffoh.
And is Forster fresh water cos i only fish saltwater.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

My collection in that thread is one of the smaller ones!

That was mid to late last year and I can tell you its probably doubled in size since then, I dont buy many these days though ( No need to really ) but love buying terminal tackle ( Hooks, sinkers and line ).

I dont lose that many anymore...


----------



## johnsonMAN (Apr 1, 2007)

My dad just laughed when i showed him that paffoh
if its doubled.Where do u buy em from


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Local tackle stores, K Mart, Big W and assorted sport stores / Ebay stores...


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Johnsonman ,with all those ones still in the blister packs maybe you should just pack them away and in 30 years time they'll be worth a fortune just like those people do that buy Star Wars figures


----------

